# [V\\T] Sapphire Vapor-X 4870 1GB



## T34mKiLl3r (16. September 2009)

hi,
 ich verkaufe bzw. tausche meine vapor-x 4870, da ich sie nicht mehr benötige. sie war als übergangskarte gedacht, weil ich meine alte 8800 gts 512  reklamieren musste. die reklamation lief allerdings schneller und besser als gedacht (hab ne vapor-x 4890 1gb bekommen) und desswegen verkaufe ich nun die "überflüssige" karte. 

 sie lief im grunde nur ca. 2 wochen in meinem pc und ich kann die amazon rechnung (über ca. 135 €) dazu mitgeben (wegen garantie).

 wer ein gutes tauschangebot machen, oder ungefär 115,- € vb. ausgeben möchte der soll es auch tun ! 
 wer andere preisangebote machen will der kann das ebenfalls machen; man wird sich bestimmt einig.

 ich freue mich schon auf gute angebote


----------



## shooot3r (16. September 2009)

hallo ,biete einen amd 8450 triple core prozessor, eine sapphire redeon 4870 512 mb und eine logitech gaming headset zum tausch an. mfg


----------



## T34mKiLl3r (16. September 2009)

nee sry. brauch ich alles nicht ... hab nen sockel 775 mobo und headset hab ich auch schon ... außerdem hätt ich dann wieder ne graka übrig ^^

   trozdem danke fürs angebot   

  edit: signatur geändert 

 edit: neuer preis *105,- €* vb.


----------

